# Poor Sleep in DNP



## Beti ona (May 9, 2020)

I think this is the most common and most hateful side effect in DNP users.There are 3 reasons for this to hapen: 1 Excessive sweating.  2 Excess stimulants to maintain productivity, cardio and train. 3 The increase of cortisol due to the caloric deficit can promote wakefulness, a survival mechanism to wake up your butt to go eat. Unfortunately there is no solution for this annoying effect unless you want to run drugs to sleep, which I advise against. Melatonin can't help much.


----------



## TenGrams (May 9, 2020)

Hmm, yes all true. What’s this about though? I’ve used sleeping aids during dnp runs

helped somewhat but still woke up just because of being drenched


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 9, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> I think this is the most common and most hateful side effect in DNP users


Factually inaccurate. The most hated side effects would be death, peripheral neuropathy, cataracts, allergic reactions (hives, rash, etc), and a whole bunch of other stuff. 

When you really start to dig into DNP and understand what it is, the compromised sleep quality is going to be very low on your list of concerns. And I say that as an avid, yearly, user of it.


----------



## TenGrams (May 9, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Factually inaccurate. The most hated side effects would be death, peripheral neuropathy, cataracts, allergic reactions (hives, rash, etc), and a whole bunch of other stuff.
> 
> When you really start to dig into DNP and understand what it is, the compromised sleep quality is going to be very low on your list of concerns. And I say that as an avid, yearly, user of it.


Nicely put, I’ve given up on it really. Feel much better on Clen or eca

it works VERY well though.. that’s factually accurate


----------



## Beti ona (May 11, 2020)

TenGrams said:


> Hmm, yes all true. What’s this about though? I’ve used sleeping aids during dnp runs helped somewhat but still woke up just because of being drenched


It is simply a more powerful drug than the usual supplements or tricks you can use to sleep. Clem is horrible for the heart heath, ECA is much less effective than DNP. And both also tend to cause insomnia.


----------



## Beti ona (May 11, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Factually inaccurate. The most hated side effects would be death, peripheral neuropathy, cataracts, allergic reactions (hives, rash, etc), and a whole bunch of other stuff.


You don't understand what the word common means or just love your role as a preacher? 99% of users will experience none of these problems.


----------



## dk8594 (May 12, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> You don't understand what the word common means or just love your role as a preacher? 99% of users will experience none of these problems.





I think he was just trying to put things into perspective.

If we had to wager on who has done the most research on the topic, or any other topic, my money is on rippedzilla.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 12, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> You don't understand what the word common means or just love your role as a preacher? *99% of users will experience none of these problems.*


Factually inaccurate. Peripheral neuropathy was documented for 3-4% of users in the 1920/30s data but jumped up to between 10-20% since DNP became fashionable again over the past few decades. Suggesting an inability to diagnose it accurately 100 years, which is understandable. The same goes for allergic reactions - 7% occurrence rate in the old data, jumps up to 10-20% with the new cases added in. The incidence rate for both of these sides is high enough to be the most serious concern for DNP users. It puts the complaints about lack of sleep, sweating too much, etc into perspective - as dk said. 

Also, you said this in your op:


Beti ona said:


> The increase of cortisol due to the caloric deficit can promote wakefulness, a survival mechanism to wake up your butt to go eat.


Forgive me for not bringing it up earlier but this too is factually inaccurate. The lack of sleep that comes with dieting is due primarily to a depletion of serotonin and an imbalance between dopamine & serotonin levels. That's why melatonin is useful for some dieters - it boots serotonin. It has very little to do with cortisol. 

Oh and if you consider me a preacher for trying to educate people about a drug I know a fair bit about then I'll gladly accept that title


----------



## Beserker (May 13, 2020)

Little known fact: DNP was used in munitions by the Brits and others during the great wars and is highly explosive.  You might end up on a terrorist watch list if you’re buying in large bulk...


----------



## HH (May 13, 2020)

Zquill can be of help, provided your sleeping under the right circumstances (fan + AC) and drinking a good amount of cold water at your bedside.


----------



## Beti ona (May 15, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Factually inaccurate. Peripheral neuropathy was documented for 3-4% of users in the 1920/30s data but jumped up to between 10-20% since DNP became fashionable again over the past few decades. Suggesting an inability to diagnose it accurately 100 years, which is understandable. The same goes for allergic reactions - 7% occurrence rate in the old data, jumps up to 10-20% with the new cases added in. The incidence rate for both of these sides is high enough to be the most serious concern for DNP users. It puts the complaints about lack of sleep, sweating too much, etc into perspective - as dk said.


99% did not pretend to be an exact data, I thought that anyone would understand it. Also, the percentages you mention are impossible to verify because no one is doing a study on all DNP users and their possible reactions. The supposed increase in problems with reactions and neuropathy is not clear, in the first, nobody knows what is taking since DNP is not a control substance and can be contaminated. Secondly, there are many paranoids who, after reading about NP, believe that they are obtaining it, but in a cut diet there are different factors that can cause effects similar to NP. Third, the total number of people allergic to anything food or substance seems to increase every year. Again, the most common and annoying side effect is poor or poor quality sleep, anyone with neuropathy or other allergic reactions, even people who die from overdoses, will have a horrible sleep. Among people without other side effects, hunger, excessive sweating, and lack of sleep are reported (in boards, etc) as the most common side effects.


----------



## Beti ona (May 15, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The incidence rate for both of these sides is high enough to be the most serious concern for DNP users. It puts the complaints about lack of sleep, sweating too much, etc into perspective - as dk said.


The goal of this thread was to talk about poor quality or lack of sleep, not about other problems.


----------



## Beti ona (May 15, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I think he was just trying to put things into perspective.If we had to wager on who has done the most research on the topic, or any other topic, my money is on rippedzilla.


There are many people who have become experts in recent years because DNP is no longer a taboo substance (outside of Bb contest circles). At no time am I doubting his knowledge or investigation, but his attitude is annoying, since, once again, the goal is to talk about poor quality or lack of sleep, I think the thread title is enough clear. If he wants to alert to more serious problems, he can do in other threads. I will be happy to review.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 15, 2020)

That shits poison, literally...


----------



## Amggear11 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sleep is going to suck. Don't spike your sugars before bed. Utilize fans and AC.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 3, 2020)

Ashwagandha - Reduces stress and anxiety. Reduces cortisol levels. Promotes sleep and healthy testosterone levels.
L-Theanine - Reduces cortisol levels. Anxiety and stress-relief, improved sleep quality, improved blood flow.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 8, 2020)

Amggear11 said:


> Sleep is going to suck. Don't spike your sugars before bed. Utilize fans and AC.


I'm going to have the windows open, but the heat is only one of the problems.


----------



## npcjuan7 (Jan 25, 2021)

The heat and carb cravings make it exgtremely difficult... I find that large salad with final meals like an entire salad bag and lots of water helps fill you and keep the cravings at bay. Keep a fan blowing on you.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 25, 2021)

In DNP or not, I always eat tons of veggies when I'm on a cut, lol


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 25, 2021)

I disagree, I get some of the best, most sound sleep of my life on DNP, literally knocks me out.  Wake up with a sweaty pillow, flip it over to the cool side and go back to sleep.

I used to get a rash on my forearms years ago, hasn't happened in I don't even know how long, but Benadryl would clear it right up.


----------

